
We’re not going to Venus anytime soon - lisper
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2017/12/we_re_not_going_to_venus_anytime_soon.html
======
wcoenen
> If Venus ever decides to chill out, it will be millions or billions of years
> from now, as a natural process.

Why would Venus cool down? Isn't the sun getting hotter over these timescales?

